# height for exercise pen



## poodlewhippet (Dec 14, 2011)

I will be getting a mini poodle puppy and want to know what height exercise pen should I get. I want one that I can use when he is an adult too. thanks.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

We had one that was about 3 feet high and it worked great until he learned to climb up and over it. Hubby solved that problem by cutting a slit in PVC pipes and slipping them over the top edges of the pen. He couldn't get traction when he tried to climb up and over so it kept him in.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is a good idea! I would think 30" is plenty high for a mini.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

We have a shade cloth that we hooked some bungy cords on to go over the top when necessary. 30 inches sounds about right for a mini.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

This one is 36 inches. My poodle is small for a standard. I wish it was higher.  










To be safe, you might want to consider a 36 inch. My SIL's Moyen is 17/18 inches now and can't get out of the 36 inch, but might be able to jump out of the 30 inch. Mini's, even a 14/15 inch one, are known to be fantastic leapers. I have to cover this one or else Bonnie would be out in a moment. 

Why don't you ask your new puppies breeder?


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko had a 24" one as a puppy, we only anticipated needing it for a short while until he got reliable. Someone loaned us a 48" but we rarely used that one when we were home - it took up so much space and blocked sight lines you felt like you were the one in the cage! As you can see he slept in the 24" one at night until he was about 2 yrs old. We contained him so the cats could come and go unmolested. Sisko is about 26 -27" at the withers, he could have almost stepped over the side of it and he can jump like crazy, but he never tried to get out at night, he just seemed to accept that that was his place and he had to stay there. We did use the tall one when we had to leave him home alone for an hour or so. 
He also never jumped over the baby gate we used to keep him in the family room nor pushed it over though it only leaned on the wall. The baby gate fell on him when he was very small and it scared the heck out of him and he still gives it respect when we occasionally use it to keep him away from things like fresh wet paint.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

We use a crate at night, but using one for a bed area was a great idea. Sisko was certainly well behaved. It appears he could have gotten out of there with no trouble at all!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

He gets some things fixed in his head, I call him Pavlov's Dog! We had long hooks on some doors so that our last remaining old cat could get through the door but he couldn't. Poor old Bertie passed in October and we've removed the hooks but we still tend to leave those doors ajar about the same distance, including our bedroom door. Even though he could just walk through and push the door Sisko will sit outside and wait forever until a human hand pushes it, even if I call him He KNOWS he cannot get through that door and won't even try. Things like this make me think he is not the most "gifted" poodle and then he does something clever that makes me think again.


----------

